# Real or Fake ? Scotty Cameron newport 2.5



## GMW_36 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi guys , new to this so hope im posting in the correct section 

Im looking for a Scotty putter and spotted this on Ebay earlier and wondered if if was real or not ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 23, 2014)

Difficult to tell from those small pictures but looks real enough. What is worrying you about it?

Have you checked out the seller's feedback?


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 23, 2014)

you can only - 
1. consider the sellers history, inc golf clubs
2. compare the images with those of the stock item

at the end of the day you probably have more financial protection buying from ebay via paypal than most second hand sales

oh, and someone on here saying 'that's real' has no real value to you at all!


----------



## Agent Pies (Jul 23, 2014)

Buy it, take it to a golf shop to confirm. 

If it turns out to be fake you can get your money back through Paypal buyer protection.


----------



## GMW_36 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for the replys , was just panicing as you see so many people purchasing fake clubs off ebay but i think il give it a go and if it turns out to be fake il return it


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks exactly like mine, real enough.


----------



## Stuey01 (Jul 24, 2014)

There's a lot of talk about fakes on eBay but I've never bought any, known anyone who's bought any or known of anyone that's bought any.


----------



## CMAC (Jul 24, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			There's a lot of talk about fakes on eBay but I've never bought any, known anyone who's bought any or known of anyone that's bought any.
		
Click to expand...

I have, mate bought Titleist AP2's, they felt light and 'just wrong' when they arrived, Titleist confirmed they were fake and kept the clubs of course, paypal refunded money and seller eventually was banned (probably not his first offence he thought)


I sold an Odyssey Tour #7 exactly the same as Luke Donald uses and very very hard to get (I found it in a backwater pro shop with the wrapper still on it, been for sale for ever according to the pro) I didnt like it so put it on here without interest so then on ebay, snapped up immediately by a guy who after he received it emailed back saying it was a fake! As I bought it from a pro shop that had the receipt from them buying it from Odyssey I knew it wasnt so said to him to get Odyssey to confirm its a fake and I'll reimburse the putter and any expenses.

Turns out his pro said it 'must' be a fake as you cant get this model anywhere..........and he believed him and wanted a big refund, so many chancers both ways, sellers and buyers.


----------



## Bobirdie (Jul 24, 2014)

Try putting a magnet against the head. If it sticks to it its fake.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jul 24, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			There's a lot of talk about fakes on eBay but I've never bought any, known anyone who's bought any or known of anyone that's bought any.
		
Click to expand...

i wound up with a fake scotty cameron from ebay. wasn't new or a ridiculous price and looked reasonable from the pictures but i knew it was fake straight out the box. seller got well narky when i raised it, but paypal were super efficient in dealing with the dispute and i had full refund and shot of the club within a week.

reckon the seller had bought it in ebay in good faith and only found out later it was fake and tried to dupe someone else into buying it.

to the op, you can't really tell from the pictures, but it looks pretty reasonable. as bob says, test it with a magnet. if it sticks, send it back.


----------



## CMAC (Jul 24, 2014)

BoadieBroadus said:



			i wound up with a fake scotty cameron from ebay. wasn't new or a ridiculous price and looked reasonable from the pictures but i knew it was fake straight out the box. seller got well narky when i raised it, but paypal were super efficient in dealing with the dispute and i had full refund and shot of the club within a week.

reckon the seller had bought it in ebay in good faith and only found out later it was fake and tried to dupe someone else into buying it.

to the op, you can't really tell from the pictures, but it looks pretty reasonable. as bob says, *test it with a magnet. if it sticks, send it back*.
		
Click to expand...

as its steel what would that prove?


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 24, 2014)

Why buy something if you are immediatly going to question if it s a fake.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jul 24, 2014)

CMAC said:



			as its steel what would that prove?
		
Click to expand...

scotty camerons of that model are made with a non magnetic stainless steel.

so it would prove it was a fake


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 24, 2014)

BoadieBroadus said:



			scotty camerons of that model are made with a non magnetic stainless steel.

so it would prove it was a fake
		
Click to expand...

its that true of just something you have heard?

Ive got the same model that came new from a pro shop and even been looked at by the Titleist rep and he says is genuine and a magnet sticks to that.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 24, 2014)

Magnets stick to Carbon steel but not stainless


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jul 24, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			its that true of just something you have heard?

Ive got the same model that came new from a pro shop and even been looked at by the Titleist rep and he says is genuine and a magnet sticks to that.
		
Click to expand...

that brand of putters were made from 303 stainless steel as per scotty cameron's website.

Stainless steel type 303 is non magnetic. researching a little more, the weights in the sole were not stainless steel so could be holding the magnet.

possibly using a pretty strong magnet it could stick very slightly, but if you have an average fridge magnet and it sticks strongly then you are likely holding a plated carbon steel putter.

carbon steel is cheap and hence what all fakes are made out of. this model all had codes laser etched onto the shaft beneath the grip.

the magnet test is generally a good rule of thumb depending on the model, but there are usually enough other giveaways to confirm authenticity or lack thereof.


----------



## Richuk123 (Jul 24, 2014)

I started ebaying in 2001 and not one item I purchased was fake, since it took off about 6 years ago, it is flooded with fakes, but there are a few keys things I look for.

1 -- UK SELLERS ONLY
2 -- AUCTION ITEMS ONLY. Buy it now simply isn't worth it anymore
3 -- SELLERS INFO. Length of time on eBay and volume of sales in relation to feedback .

Also, stick to brand namespace retailers :: Direct Golf, American Golf , Sports Direct etc....


----------



## CMAC (Jul 24, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			its that true of just something you have heard?

*Ive got the same model that came new from a pro shop and even been looked at by the Titleist rep and he says is genuine and a magnet sticks to that*.
		
Click to expand...




BoadieBroadus said:



			that brand of putters were made from 303 stainless steel as per scotty cameron's website.

Stainless steel type 303 is non magnetic. researching a little more, the weights in the sole were not stainless steel so could be holding the magnet.

possibly using a pretty strong magnet it could stick very slightly,* but if you have an average fridge magnet and it sticks strongly then you are likely holding a plated carbon steel putter.*

*carbon steel is cheap and hence what all fakes are made out of*. this model all had codes laser etched onto the shaft beneath the grip.

the magnet test is generally a good rule of thumb depending on the model, but there are usually enough other giveaways to confirm authenticity or lack thereof.
		
Click to expand...

thats useful to know. Patrick you better get back to the shop


----------



## SVB (Jul 25, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Magnets stick to Carbon steel but not stainless
		
Click to expand...

Not quite true.  

Stainless steel can be either austenitic or ferritic.  The former (incl alloy 303 as used by SC for this club) is non-magnetic, the latter (which is less common but is used as it has some enhanced properties for some applications) is magnetic but still stainless steel none the less.

Simon


----------



## One Planer (Jul 25, 2014)

SVB said:



			Not quite true.  

*Stainless steel can be either austenitic or ferritic.  The former (incl alloy 303 as used by SC for this club) is non-magnetic*, the latter (which is less common but is used as it has some enhanced properties for some applications) is magnetic but still stainless steel none the less.

Simon
		
Click to expand...

It can also be Marstenitic too :thup:

The bit on bold is not strictly true.

Through work, we deal quite heavily with stainless steel products, even ranging into some other, more exotic steels, such as Hastalloy and Duplex.

303 and higher grade 314 stainless steels themselves do not have significant magnetic properties.

However.

When using a stainless steel to make something, the milling process (as used in Scotty Cameron putters) can cause the alloy to gain certain magnetic properties. Cold working of austenitic stainless steels can partially transform austenite to martensite. As martensite is ferromagnetic, it is this which causes the steel to take on magnetic properties.

If stainless steel has developed magnetism after cold working, you can, usually get around it by using a process called full solution annealing. This returns any cold-formed martensite back to austenite (which is non magnetic) but this would be, pretty much, overkill for the machining of a putter head where magnetism is not an application (What it's used for) issue.

Stainless steel (finished) products can have magnetic properties on machined (Cold worked) surfaces, it all depends how much cold working has been used to create the product and if any steps have been taken in the finishing of the product to address this.


Chemistry lesson over


----------



## CMAC (Jul 25, 2014)

This thread has now gone into the Twilight zone


----------



## One Planer (Jul 25, 2014)

CMAC said:



			This thread has now gone into the Twilight zone
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to my 8am-4.30pm world


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jul 25, 2014)

what gareth says is true and scotties that are not supposed to be magnetic having some magnetic properties are not unheard of.

but they are rare. and the likelihood is that if you have a magnetic "303 steel" putter it is much more likely to be a fake than a rare magnetic SC 303. but "likely" rather than absolute.

from personal experience I have owned approx 10 Scotty 303 stainless steel putters and a magnet would just drop off every one of them.

i have briefly owned 1 fake cameron putter and the magnet stuck to it like glue.


----------



## ed544 (Sep 16, 2014)

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/221547459593

any opinions on this one? Has anyone seen the orange grip before?


----------



## fundy (Sep 16, 2014)

ed544 said:



http://www.ebay.ie/itm/221547459593

any opinions on this one? Has anyone seen the orange grip before?
		
Click to expand...

Its not an orange grip, just a bad photo, its the standard red corded Scotty grip these putters came with. 100% feedback and doesnt seem anything that stands out to make me think it would be fake, would be pretty happy buying that personally


----------



## ed544 (Sep 16, 2014)

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/221547459593 

Any opinions on this one? Has anyone seen the orange grip before?


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 16, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			There's a lot of talk about fakes on eBay but I've never bought any, known anyone who's bought any or known of anyone that's bought any.
		
Click to expand...

 I purchased a lovely Scotty Cameron KOMBI from fleebay. It was only when I tried re-selling it on EBay that i found out it was fake because the listing got removed and I got an Email from Titleist regarding its authenticity.


----------



## SVB (Sep 16, 2014)

Cheers Gareth!

That is really why i love this forum when it is on top form, never know what you will learn or where a discussion will go.

Thanks for the time to post in this detail.

Simon

:thup:


----------

